# Dogs to Lisbon Airport



## annie16108 (Jan 22, 2017)

Hello, has anyone flown a dog into Lisbon? Planning on bringing my chihuahua in April.anda:


----------



## clixby53 (Oct 4, 2014)

annie16108 said:


> Hello, has anyone flown a dog into Lisbon? Planning on bringing my chihuahua in April.anda:


Try this link for information.

Portugal Pet Passport - Current Dog and Cat Import Requirements

Regards
Richard


----------

